# Install Kindle for PC on a thumbdrive?



## JPA (Jul 12, 2010)

I use a computer at work where I don't have the access rights to install any new programs. I would like to be able to install Kindle for PC on a thumbdrive so I can use it on that computer when I have some down time (I had success doing this with Firefox Portable). Does anyone know if this is possible? If not, does anyone have any suggestions on any other way I can read a book downloaded from Amazon on my computer without installing a program first? (there is no way I can ask to have the program installed).

Any and all advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Although I haven't tried it, I seriously doubt that you could run Kindle for PC from a thumb drive because the PID is tied to the CPU ID. I can't think of any way you can do it other than running your home computer remotely from work.


----------

